# PA tax office: Big Brother is watching you



## ArielMT (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, so it's Fox News, we all know how they're as fair and balanced as the House Ways and Means Committee.  Still, this captured my curiosity.

Creepy Pennsylvania Tax Agency Ad Goes Big Brother - Joseph Abrams, Fox News, 2010-05-05


----------



## Darkwing (May 9, 2010)

Wow, sounds creepy indeed. 

Although I've never seen this commercial yet =/ 

But yeah, the Pennsylvanian government is very desperate now, and if we keep going the way we're going now with our money, there's apparently gonna be a huge state economic crash in 2012, according to some people. 

However, that does not give the Pennsylvanian government the right to scare it's citizens into paying taxes, that's just plain silly and wrong.


----------



## Ricky (May 9, 2010)

They are dumb.  If everyone payed their taxes on time they would suffer losses from the lack of penalties.

Yeah, every fucking state is broke but saying your state's budget depends on delinquent taxes being paid is only saying you have your head up your ass financially.

I just see this as an attempt to get as much money as quickly as possible while completely missing the bigger picture.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Wow. Scary.


----------



## xcliber (May 9, 2010)

DX
GLaD I did my taxes on time. :/

I'm really just glad that Ed will finally be out of office this year.


----------



## Jashwa (May 9, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I'm really just glad that Ed will finally be out of office this year.


same. 



I saw this ad on TV the other day and it's freaky as hell.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 9, 2010)

Wow that commercial reminds me a bit of HAL.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Wow that commercial reminds me a bit of HAL.



Reminds me more of GLaDOS.... which, yeah I know, is based on HAL. What maniacal being of artificial intelligence isn't these days?


----------



## kyle19 (May 9, 2010)

While it sounded like GLaDOS, it was definitely something out of 1984. Is this what Orwell tried to warn us about?


----------

